# Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt



## Trollwut (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo und Servus,

Mein Angelkollege Sebastian hat neulich einen Glücksgriff gelandet. Bei einem etwas längeremn Kneipenabend kam er mit einem anderen Vereinsmitglied, das kaum noch angelt, ins Gespräch.

Schlussendlich bekam er ein altes Stahlboot samt Motor geschenkt. Der Motor war schon in der Wartung und läuft, das Boot haben wir nach grobem Reinigen probegefahrn, Läuft auch.

Jetzt werden erstmal die 3 verschiedenen Lackschichten runtergeschliffen, neu lackiert und dann umgebaut, was uns noch so einfällt.

Wird dann die meiste Zeit einsatzbereit  im Wasser liegen, um für kurze Einsätze mit 2-3 Stunden zu dienen.

Tipps sind gerne willkommen!


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Ich hätte das Boot so gelassen - Bio-Boot halt! 

Gratulation zum schwimmenden Untersatz #h


----------



## Trollwut (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich hätte das Boot so gelassen - Bio-Boot halt!



Da kann man sich gleich die Würmer zum Angeln aus dem Boot ziehn. Verdammt, wieso haben wir nicht vorher dran gedacht? :m


----------



## zanderzone (20. Februar 2016)

Glückwunsch!! In der Kneipe werden die besten Geschäfte gemacht.. Mein Reden!


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!! In der Kneipe werden die besten Geschäfte gemacht.. Mein Reden!



absolut!

glückwunsch Jean zu eurem neuen kahn!
immer ´ne handbreit...usw....:q


----------



## Cormoraner (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Sehr geil, das würde ich natürlich auch sofort mit Kusshand nehmen. Kann dir Brantho Lacke sehr empfehlen - kosten zwar etwas aber sie funktionieren. Da musst du auch nicht penibel bis zum Blech runterschleifen. Wenn der Untergrund noch gut ist dann maximal bis zum haftenden Schicht anschleifen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Da kann man sich gleich die Würmer zum Angeln aus dem Boot ziehn. Verdammt, wieso haben wir nicht vorher dran gedacht? :m



Authentischeres Camouflage kriegste weder gepinselt,  noch lackiert :m


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Authentischeres Camouflage kriegste weder gepinselt, noch lackiert :m


 

Moin Herr Nachbar

Och da gibs einige tricks,die Amys sind uns da sehr zuvor.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=boat+camouf


Aber stimmt schon so real wie aufn Bild wird schwer,hätte man sofort mit Epoxy überziehen müssen :q:vik::q

Ansonsten Trollwurt sucht euch Schilff ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaroVsL5X_w


|wavey:


----------



## Franky (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Hi Jean,

hättet ihr ne Möglichkeit zum (Sand)strahlen? So kriegt ihr auch den letzten Fitzel Rost entfernt und könnt vernünftig "restaurieren" - nicht, dass Euch der Nachen unterm Hintern wegrostet...
Daher - immer 'ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!  (Besser als Kiel 'ne Handbreit unter Wasser! :q)


----------



## Trollwut (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Franky schrieb:


> Hi Jean,
> 
> hättet ihr ne Möglichkeit zum (Sand)strahlen?
> Daher - immer 'ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!  (Besser als Kiel 'ne Handbreit unter Wasser! :q)


 
Du Saftsack 

Leider nicht, deswegen die umständliche Sache mit der Flex. Aber wird schon, werd wohldie ganze Woche dran rumschuften.


----------



## Trollwut (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Rostumwandler?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

2K Zinkprimer und im Anschluss 2k Lack. Da sollte erst mal Ruhe sein.


----------



## Trollwut (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Rostumwandler kommt dann drauf, wenns komplett geschliffen ist.
Bezüglich Lack haben wir uns noch nicht ganz entschieden, das sehen wir dann, was so die hauseigenen Experten sagen


----------



## thanatos (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

versuche es doch erst mal mit abbeizen ,oder mit nem
 Gasbrenner geht bedeutend schneller als mit der Flex.
 Leg ´ne Plane drunter bevor dir irgenwelche Umweltfuzzis
 quer kommen,.


----------



## magut (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

hast einen Sandstrahler in der Nähe???
das st Erfahrungsgemäß die beste Rostentfernung. Dan könntest über verzinken nachdenken
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

|bigeyes Was hast Du denn da an der Flex dran???

Sieht mir aus wie eine Schrubbscheibe.
Das Ergebniss auch...


Besorg Dir einen Stahlbürstenaufsatz für die Flex!

http://www.bosch-pt.com/de/de/accoc...fer-und-geradschleifer-mit-gewinde-m-10-m-14/

:mMit dem sieht das, wenn Du gründlich arbeitest, hinterher aus wie sandgestraht und Du bst an einem Tag fertig.
Fall´s Deine zarten Studentenhände so lange ein Werkzeug halten können...


----------



## PAFischer (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Ab und zu braucht man auch ein wenig Glück.  #6
Gratuliere zum schwimmenden Untersatz. Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt. 
Aber macht Euch die Arbeit nicht unnötig schwer und nehmt ne Drahtbürste. Vor allem bleibt dann zwischen den Riffeln nix übrig.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Jo, Drahtbürste ist die elegantere und saubere Art mit weniger Materialabtrag.


----------



## Trollwut (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Drahtbürste hatten wir probiert, der grüne Lack ging zwar gut runter, der rote aber überhaupt nicht. Deswegen Schruppscheibe. Wir sind ja auch nicht ganz doof.


----------



## Trollwut (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Hallo und Gratulation!

atte mal ähnliches Glück mit nem GFK Kahn war vor dem Angelladen mit Geranien bepflanzt. Auf meinen Kommentar viel zu schade dafür, kam die Antwort kannst das olle Wackelding ja mitnehmen. Ne halbe Stunde später lag das Ding ohne Geranien im Bully vom Kumpel und ein halbes Jahr später boten mir die Holländer an der Slippe nen Haufen Kohle für das schöne Dinghi mit Klinkerrumpf. Hab nen 3 PS MAC 3 luftgekühlt drangehängt den ich zeitgleich aus nem Taubenstall gezogen und restauriert habe das Ding lief trotz 15 Jahre liegen nach 2 x ziehen. So kann´s gehen. wünsche Euch vieeeeel Spass mit dem Teil und vielleicht könnt Ihr es ja mal mit soviel Fisch füllen, wie bei Übergabe Blätter drin waren. 

Petri Heil
Walleyehunter69


----------



## Sebbo85 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> |bigeyes Was hast Du denn da an der Flex dran???
> 
> Sieht mir aus wie eine Schrubbscheibe.
> Das Ergebniss auch...
> ...



Danke für den letzen Satz  !


----------



## Trollwut (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Sebbo85 schrieb:


> Danke für den letzen Satz  !



Ich glaub du machst morgen allein weiter :m


----------



## JasonP (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Das nenne ich mal ein schönes Geschenk.
Viel Spaß beim renovieren!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Sagt doch keiner ...
Wobei ich vermutlich die rote Mennige drauf gelassen hätte. Hoffe mal das es keine echte Mennige ist, das wäre alles andere als gesund.


----------



## Fr33 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Willkommen unter den Boots-Fahrern Trollwut 


Wir haben zwar eins aus GFK - haben uns beim Lack allerdings für nen 1K Bootslack entschieden. Einfach per Schaumstoffrolle aufgetragen. Guter Lack für schmales Geld:


http://stores.ebay.de/FESTA-Farben-...Bootslack-farbig-1K-/_i.html?_fsub=1853478015


Holzbänke etc. haben wir ebenfalls mit dem 1K Klarlack von FESTA behandelt (2-3mal streichen) und bisher kein Problem. Ihr werdet allerdings nen Haftgrund brauchen....


----------



## Trollwut (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Goil, und auch noch aus Metall! 

Aber macht das Ding nicht zu schmuck - sonst bekommt es evtl. noch Füße, wenn es da unbeaufsichtigt dauerliegt (defekt anmutenden Siff klaut halt keiner *gggg*).

Reicht schon, wenn sich evtl. irgendwelche Neider schlüsselkratzend, reinmüllend oder -strullend dran austoben.

Denn dies ist Deutschland, und dessen Missgunst währet ewiglich.


----------



## bombe20 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich glaub du machst morgen allein weiter :m


kein technisches studium? 

ich wünschte, ich hätte mal so ein glück, in bier geschwängerter umgebung ein boot geschenkt zu bekommen. glückwunsch dazu.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Aber macht das Ding nicht zu schmuck - sonst bekommt es evtl. noch Füße, wenn es da unbeaufsichtigt dauerliegt (defekt anmutenden Siff klaut halt keiner *gggg*).



Wird erstens wohl ständig genutzt, da unsere "Angelclique" 4 sehr aktive Leute umfasst, und da kommen dann noch ein paar selten angelnde Verwandte dazu. 

Und zweitens liegts an einer Stelle, an der man nicht mal nen Furz lassen kann, ohne beobachtet zu werden, da kommen täglich mehrere Leute vom Verein vorbei. Da machen wir uns 
gar keine Sorgen.



Allerdings ist heute das erste kleinere Problem aufgetreten: Das Ding ist doppelwandig und relativ weit vorne ist ein sehr kleines Loch. Ist theoretisch sofort mit nem einzelnen Schweißpunkt geschlossen. Allerdings ist in der Doppelwand wohl noch ein wenig Restwasser. Das muss natürlich raus, aber wie am dümmsten, so, dass alles rauskommt?


----------



## relgna01 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Am tiefsten Punkt noch ein Loch bohre und dann wenn gescheisst wird das auch zuschweissen.
Um ein gutes Klima in der Bootswand zubekommen würden 1-2 Löcher an geeigneter Stelle gut tun.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Tiefste Stelle festlegen und anbohren,  dann dicken Wollfaden einführen und etwa 20cm aus dem Rumpf raushängen lassen. 
Nach ein paar Tagen ist das Wasser aus dem Rumpf raus - zuschweissen,  feddich! #h


----------



## Trollwut (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Schleifarbeiten fertig, die Tage kommt dann Rostumwandler drauf.
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Dann habt ihr ja die dreckigste Arbeit abgeschlossen.#6


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Schleifarbeiten fertig, die Tage kommt dann Rostumwandler drauf.
> Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!


Sehr schönes Boot,wie lange hast du den geschleifen ?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Schickes Ding .... jetzt aber schnell weiter bevor er nochmal richtig am rosten ist, das geht jetzt schneller als euch lieb ist.


----------



## thanatos (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

#6 manoman da habta aba gewirbelt,alle Achtung !!!!


----------



## Bella HT (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Moin,

war der Kiel im Heckbereich so ?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Trollwut (1. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

@Hering 58:
Zum reinen Abschleifen geschätzt 20 Arbeitsstunden.

@Bella HT:
Wahrscheinlich. In den Bootspapieren steht auch bei jedem Herstellerbereich "unbekannt". Das Ding wird also schon weiter rumgekommen sein.

Zwischenschritt über den Rostumwandler, Grundierung ist jetzt drauf. Bei der endgültigen Farbe sind wir aber noch unschlüssig, Vorschläge willkommen!


----------



## feederbrassen (1. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei der endgültigen Farbe sind wir aber noch unschlüssig, Vorschläge willkommen!



*PINK* :m

Ne nur Spass,dunkel Blau oder Grün vielleicht.
Etwas dezentes. #6


----------



## Fr33 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Ich hätte genau die selbe Idee... also Dunkel Blau oder halt ein Grün.

Unseres hat klassisch Laubgrün bekommen.


----------



## Trollwut (1. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Grün wollte ich, Blau Sebastian. Beides passt dem jeweils anderen aber nicht so gut


----------



## srim1337 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

N schönes bordeaux rot


----------



## Fragezeichen (1. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

RAL 7022 Umbragrau oder ihr werft ne Münze. Gewinner darf sich aussuchen ob seine Farbe innen oder aussen hinkommt...dann einfach blau/grüntöne wählen die sich nicht beißen.


----------



## magut (1. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

blau grün im camo Look--ist auch gut damit das Boot nicht auffällt


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (1. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Wollte ich auch sagen, einfachen Tarn/Camo Lock, da fallen Macken nicht auf.

Wie es schnell und einfach per Spraydose geht, wurde ja schon verlinkt.


----------



## Clasher (2. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Ihr habts in der Hand, somit könnt ihr ja auch die eine Hälfte grün und die andere Blau machen.
Ich mach immer gern mal was ausgefallenes wenn ne kleine Geschichte dahinter steckt.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## yukonjack (2. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Suizidgrau......


----------



## ulli1958m (2. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Grün wollte ich, Blau Sebastian. Beides passt dem jeweils anderen aber nicht so gut


*Steuerbord Grün &* _*Backbord*_ *Blau :m*

*Sitzfläche neutrales Pink :q*

#h


----------



## Stoney0066 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Obere Hälfte Grün und das Anti-Fouling Blau, oder umgekehrt... ;-)

Tolles Boot und gute Arbeit! Bin gespannt wies fertig aussieht!


----------



## jkc (2. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Hi, schaut gut aus, wie habt ihr den Zwischenraum jetzt trocken bekommen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Tuempelteddy (2. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Grün wollte ich, Blau Sebastian. Beides passt dem jeweils anderen aber nicht so gut



*blau-grün gestreift*


----------



## phirania (2. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

http://images.google.de/url?sa=t&rc...m.html&usg=AFQjCNF3fhuo6qGFaOA0fNry2edr-pmXlA


----------



## relgna01 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, schaut gut aus, wie habt ihr den Zwischenraum jetzt trocken bekommen?
> 
> Grüße JK






Egal wie, ein Dank fuer die Tip Geber ist noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## Trollwut (2. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, schaut gut aus, wie habt ihr den Zwischenraum jetzt trocken bekommen?
> 
> Grüße JK


Das war ja so ne Geschichte. Gibt gar keinen Innenraum, ist doch durchgängig. Das Wasser, was wir schwappen hörten war lediglich in den "Luftkammern" vorne und hinten.
war also mit n bischen Schweißen getan


----------



## Trollwut (4. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Die Farbwahl hatte sich schnell erledigt, nachdem wir 1k grau für innen, 2k schwarz für außen und antifouling in schwarz für genau 0€ bekommen haben.


----------



## thanatos (4. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

#6 der Herr gibt´s den seinen


----------



## Ossipeter (4. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

wies no immer so ged!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Für den Preis muss mans nehmen. Wird aber im Sommer ne heiße Sache.


----------



## Trollwut (5. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wird aber im Sommer ne heiße Sache.



War auch mein Gedanke. Aber das Boot hat ja nach wie vor den Hauptzweck zum "schnelln" Bootsangeln für wenige Stunden. Sobald wir länger Zeit haben wird ja Belly gefahren #6


----------



## kreuzass (5. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Tolle Arbeit. Bin ich neidisch. #6


----------



## tomsen83 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Stahl und dunkle Farbe...oh gott, is ja wie im Ofen angeln. Ich hatte das mal mit nem helleren grün und hab mir richtig den Fuß verbrannt. Außerdem wirds echt schwer das Bier kühl zu halten.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Außerdem wirds echt schwer das Bier kühl zu halten.


Falsch!

Genau da kann die schwarze Farbe sogar helfen:
:mDazu das Bier einfach in ein nasses Tuch wickeln.
Durch die beim Verdunsten des Wassers wird dem Bier Wärme entzogen, ergo es gekühlt.
Dieser Effekt funktioniert umso besser, je wärmer es außenrum ist.


Ansonsten find ich schwarz optisch gar nicht übel.

In den Übergangszeiten ist es ja auch nicht so schlecht, wenn´s auf dem Boot schnell warm wird.
Und im Sommer darfst Du doch eh nur von Land aus den Badegästen zukucken, wie die mit dem Schlauchboot rumpaddeln, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...:q

Wie dem auch sei:
:mEinem geschenketen Barsch greift man nicht
hinter die Kiemen!


Bei dem Preis ist die Schinderei mit der Schrubbscheibe wenigstens ein gerechter Ausgleich gewesen...

Jedenfalls eine tolle Arbeit die Ihr da geschafft habt!
#6


----------



## Trollwut (5. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Und im Sommer darfst Du doch eh nur von Land aus den Badegästen zukucken, wie die mit dem Schlauchboot rumpaddeln, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...:q
> 
> 
> Jedenfalls eine tolle Arbeit die Ihr da geschafft habt!
> #6



Ersteres gilt nur für den See, auf dem Main dürfen wir immer.


Und wir sind ja noch nicht fertig. Zierpinseleien, Holzboden, Kisten, etc, da kommt noch ein wenig was. Morgen gehts weiter 

Aber danke soweit schonmal!


----------



## Trollwut (7. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Antifouling is drauf, ich mach jetzt noch die Reling ordentlich, morgen kommen noch n paar Verzierungen drauf, dann der Holzboden, paar kleinere Kisten, Rutenhalter und dann is das Ding fertig.


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Da noch ein schöner kleiner 4-5PS 2 Takter drauf und dann biste gerüstet ^^


----------



## Sebbo85 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Da noch ein schöner kleiner 4-5PS 2 Takter drauf und dann biste gerüstet ^^



schon vorhanden


----------



## Laichzeit (7. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Es fehlt noch ein Name und die Taufe, wenn das Boot komplett fertig ist.


----------



## Fr33 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Ne Bootsnummer müsst ihr euch aber noch besorgen oder?


----------



## Trollwut (7. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Bootsnummer und Name ist alles schon vorhanden, das Ding war ja angemeldet. Muss halt dann "nur" umgemeldet werden.


----------



## zokker (7. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bootsnummer und *Name* ist alles schon vorhanden, das Ding war ja angemeldet. Muss halt dann "nur" umgemeldet werden.


?????

PS, ist toll geworden#h


----------



## Trollwut (7. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



zokker schrieb:


> ?????
> 
> PS, ist toll geworden#h




Der Kahn hieß vorher "Franzi", aber mit der haben wir doch eher wenig am Hut :m


----------



## Trollwut (8. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Also ein Da Vinci werd ich in dem Leben nicht mehr


----------



## phirania (8. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Also ein Da Vinci werd ich in dem Leben nicht mehr
> Anhang anzeigen 243475



Von nun an beisst kein Fisch mehr.....


----------



## jaunty_irl (8. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

War es nicht so dass, wenn ein schiff/boot schon einen Namen hat, dass es diesen auch behalten sollte? 
Zumindest wenn es ein boot ist ohne negative vergangenheit?


----------



## Trollwut (8. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Bei Besitzerwechsel und größeren Umbauten ist es erlaubt


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

gut, die bilderchen sind geschmackssache, aber davon mal abgesehen ist es echt genial geworden! #6


----------



## jaunty_irl (8. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Na denn:'D


----------



## Trollwut (8. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*


----------



## feederbrassen (8. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Also ein Da Vinci werd ich in dem Leben nicht mehr
> Anhang anzeigen 243475



Sieht doch cool aus |supergri

Mal was ganz anderes#6


----------



## Trollwut (8. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> gut, die bilderchen sind geschmackssache, aber davon mal abgesehen ist es echt genial geworden! #6


Danke dir!
Ja, die Bilder muss man mögen. Uns gefiel aber die Idee, und macht den Kahn halt unverwechselbar. Mal sehn wie lange die im Endeffekt dann überhaupt halten.

Jetzt kommt noch der Holzboden, Sitzkiste und dann die Jungfernfahrt


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> Ja, die Bilder muss man mögen. Uns gefiel aber die Idee, und macht den Kahn halt unverwechselbar. Mal sehn wie lange die im Endeffekt dann überhaupt halten.


die bilder/motive ansich, besonders den totenkopf mit den angeln, find´ ich schon recht cool, muß ich nur nicht mehr auf ´nem fahrzeug haben, bin halt schon alt.
die arbeit, wie gesagt, da bin ich echt hin&weg, respekt! #6
selfmade ist der mann, das gefällt mir, man liest förmlich den enthusiasmus! 
ein hoch auf die jugend und besonders auf dich/euch!


----------



## donak (8. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Ich finde den Kahn auch cool, sehr schön gemacht!


----------



## magut (8. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

#6 toll gemacht --viel Spaß mit dem Kutter:vik:
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Fragezeichen (8. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Ich würde ja noch überlegen eventuell wetterfesten Teppich zuzuschneiden und im Boot aufzubewahren für sonnige Sommertage. 

Schwarz lackierter Stahl könnte sehr unangenehm werden und dann ist das Boot auch nicht so saulaut bei jeder kleinen Bewegung aufm Metall.

Klett oder Magnetstreifen drankleben, oder sonst irgendwie befestigen...dann rutscht der auch nicht rum.

Merkt ihr ja spätestens im Sommer, obs erträglich ist ohne...


----------



## thanatos (10. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

#6 super ,habt ihr toll gemacht ,ich wünsche euch viel
        Spaß und dicke Fische damit. :vik:


----------



## thanatos (10. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

@ Fragezeichen

*Du* hast mit Sicherheit noch kein Stahlkörperkahn gefahren,
 deine Ratschläge sind ja gut gemeint aber absolut überflüssig.Habe schon mehrere gehabt und auch in schwarz
 macht keinen Unterschied zu anderen Farben.
 Bitte nicht angemacht fühlen #d


----------



## Fragezeichen (10. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Hab ich wohl jahrelang halluziniert. Waren aber grün, muss eine hoffnungsvolle Halluzination gewesen sein. 

Seis drum, jeder wie er mag...


----------



## Tobi92 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Erstmal cooles Teil

@thanatos
dass schwarz die Wärmestrahlung der Sonnen am besten absorbiert is wohl unumstritten, klar werden Metalloberflächen mit anderer Farbe auch heiß aber einen Unterschied zu schwarz gibts definitiv. Bitte nicht angemacht fühlen #d|uhoh:

Hab allerdings was von nem Holzboden gelesen, also Problem geklärt. Evtl würd ich noch was über das Riffelblech legen/kleben.


----------



## thanatos (11. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

;+ es ging ja eigentlich nicht um die Farbe sondern um den Boden und der wird ja von unten vom Wasser gekühlt egal welche Farbe er hat und zweitens liegen ja noch die Holz rosten drauf.Also Klappe zu und abgehakt ist kein Grund sich zu streiten
 . :m


----------



## magut (11. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

ich finde es echt schade, dass wenn uns jemand an seinem Projekt teilhaben lässt (und das mit super Fotos) spätestens auf der 3 Seite die ersten Besserwisser ihren Senf dazu geben müssen.
Wenn ich der Meinung bin der Junge macht einen groben Fehler würde ich Ihm höchstens eine PN senden und Ihm die Wahl lassen ob er diese öffentlich macht.
Warscheinlich kommen diese zwar in guter Absicht (ich denk mal positiv) 
aber keiner überlegt wie es dem Treadstarter damit geht.
Also bitte Kritik per PN und ansonsten spart Euch diese.
Icvh finde das Boot echt Klasse und es freut mich besonders, dass wir daran teilhaben können.
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Fragezeichen (11. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Ging überhaupt nicht um den Boden, sondern um die Flächen über den Hohlkammern und negative Kritik wars auch keine...

Wie kann man bei sowas überhaupt an den Boden denken, wenn jemand Teppich wegen unangenehm heißen/lauten Stahlflächen erwähnt? Egal bin raus, viel Erfolg noch mitm Boot.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (11. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*



magut schrieb:


> ich finde es echt schade, dass wenn uns jemand an seinem Projekt teilhaben lässt (und das mit super Fotos) spätestens auf der 3 Seite die ersten Besserwisser ihren Senf dazu geben müssen.
> Wenn ich der Meinung bin der Junge macht einen groben Fehler würde ich Ihm höchstens eine PN senden und Ihm die Wahl lassen ob er diese öffentlich macht.
> Warscheinlich kommen diese zwar in guter Absicht (ich denk mal positiv)
> aber keiner überlegt wie es dem Treadstarter damit geht.
> ...


Angemacht wurde hier doch niemand, ich habe auf jeden Fall nichts gelesen.

Ich finde es auch Super das uns jemand daran teilhaben lässt, aber es geht doch auch darum etwas von anderen zu lernen.

Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Ob man den Ratschlag nun annimmt oder nicht, bleibt doch jedem selbst überlassen. Du wirst nie bei so vielen Leuten auf einen Nenner kommen, aber auch daraus kann man lernen. 
Wenn ich die sage die und die Rute hat eine Super Aktion, muss es nicht bedeuten das du das gleiche empfindest.


----------



## Tobi92 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

@thanatos 
Ich spars mir jetzt mal inhaltlich drauf einzugehn um den thread hier nicht zu versauen und weils scheinbar eh keinen Sinn macht. Nicht desto trotz solltest du mal deinen Tonfall überdenken.

@magut 
Schonmal was von konstruktiver Kritik gehört? Ich als threadersteller wär ja dankbar drum


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

so, jetzt hat sich wieder jeder alles (mehr oder weniger...) Notwendige gesagt, damit ist *ab HIER UND JETZT* im Thread Schluss mit dem persönlichen..

Keine Bitte, Ansage...

Haltet euch dran, spart mir Stress und euch Punkte.

Ist zu befolgen und nicht zu diskutjeren.

Und damit zurück zum Thema.

Danke..


----------



## Fr33 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Ich hätte auch bedenken die Innenseite auf der man sich bewegt, sitzt und die man auch anfasst schwarz zu streichen. Gründe wurde ja genannt. Und es macht def. nen unterschied ob ein Blech schwarz oder weiss oder silber lackt ist. Testet das mal im Sommer auf Auto-Motorhauben. Ne weisse Haube ist zwar auch warm - aber auf ner schwarzen Haube verbrennste dir die Griffel....


----------



## Trollwut (26. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*


----------



## Laichzeit (26. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Sieht echt nobel aus. Lasst ihr das Holz Natura oder wird das noch gestrichen?


----------



## Trollwut (26. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Danke!
Ist bereits mit Klarlack gestrichen.


----------



## PhantomBiss (26. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Kuhle Wurscht! Wird bestimmt ein geiles Gefühl wenn ihr damit zum ersten mal aufs Wasser geht.


----------



## donak (27. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Da habt ihr ja echt was draus gemacht, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## magut (27. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

echt fesch das Boot :m
Ich würde den Boden zum Teilen (wegheben)  machen, den es fällt immer was runter was man grad braucht und das kullert IMMER zwischen die Latten :q
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Trollwut (30. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Boden is komplett rausnehmbar mit kleiner Klappe zum Schöpfen während der Fahrt.

Letzte Feinheiten:


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Na, dann mal, immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel, für Euren

"Schlickrutscher"


----------



## zokker (30. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Gut gemacht Trollwut, hoffentlich wird der Kahn nicht zu schwer. Viel Freibord wird da wohl nicht mehr bleiben.

Wann ist denn Stapellauf?


----------



## Bobster (31. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Prima gemacht #6
'hoffe allerdings auch, das dein Kahn nicht zu schwer geworden ist.
Allein die "Schrauben" müssen doch schon 1-2 kg wiegen :q
Ich kann mich entsinnen, das mir damals auch die Arbeit 
super einfach von der Hand ging, alles klappte, sitzte und hatte Luft...bis mir dann bewusst wurde das ich ja fast
100kg Holzpaneelen verbaut hatte


----------



## Trollwut (31. März 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Bei der ersten Testfahrt vor dem Umbau waren in den Kammern vorne und hinten mit Sicherheit 150kg Schmutz und Wasser drin.
Fuhr man alleine war hinten am Motor rund 15-20cm Platz zwischen Wasser und Reelingoberkante. Generell ist der Kahn hinten schwerer als vorne, steht also am Bug recht hoch. Denke dementsprechend, dass wir jetzt vielleicht sogar leichter als vorher sind, nachdem der Schmutz und das Wasser raus ist.
Ich werd aber wahrscheinlich weiterhin Bugseitig als Ausgleichsgewicht sitzen müssen.
Kommt denke ich in rund 2 Wochen ins Wasser.


----------



## Trollwut (3. April 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Haben die "Phönix" jetzt doch schon eher ins Wasser. Jungfernfahrt gut überstanden, damit bin ich praktisch am Ende meines Berichts.
Danke fürs Lesen, kommentieren und Tipps geben!


----------



## magut (3. April 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

super Teil geworden:m
ich wünsch Euch ein dickes Petri und viiiiiiiiiel Spaß mit Eurem Kahn!!!
l.G.
Mario


----------



## thanatos (6. April 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

#6 super geworden,viel Spaß damit


----------



## Franky (6. April 2016)

*AW: Renovierungsbericht Boot unbekannt*

Oh Käpt'n mein Käptn... :q:q
Immer 'ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!! :m


----------

